# الى كافة المعنيين في مجال أجهزة ومعدات الأسنان .



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

الى كافة الأساتذة والمهندسين والأطباء والفنيين والذين يشغلون مواقع المؤسسات ونقابات اطباء 

الأسنان والجامعات والمعاهد الهندسية وطب الأسنان وكافة قطاعات الحكومية والأهلية في الوطن العربي .

يسر قسم الهندسة الطبية ومن خلال ملتقى المهندسين العرب حصرأ .

ان يقدم لكل المعنيين في هذا المجال الأستشارات والخبرة والحلول وافضل السبل لكل العمليات في 

المعرفة العلمية وفي الأنتاج والتطوير والتصنيع والصيانة بكافة اشكالها .

والرد على جميع اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم في هذا الباب .

ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## باب المعاجز (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تحية طيبة و بعد 

اقدم لك خالص تهنئاتي علي هذه المشاركة التي تهدف الى خدمة من يحتاج الى النصح و الرشاد في ايجاد حلول لهذه الاجهزة وخصوصا في مجال اجهزة و معدات الاسنان

وارجو لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ابراهيم طواف (19 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم واشكركم كثير ا واريد منكم ان تزوودوني بالتالي انا فني وموزع مستلزمات اسنان واريد ان اكون مهندس لمعدات اسنان واريد ان تزودوني بكل ما احتاج من تفصيل لتراكيب وعمل معات الاسنان وشكرا


----------



## Bioengineer (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا أخ شكري على هذا الموضوع ونتمنى التفاعل من قبل الاعضاء.



ابراهيم طواف قال:


> سلام عليكم واشكركم كثير ا واريد منكم ان تزوودوني بالتالي انا فني وموزع مستلزمات اسنان واريد ان اكون مهندس لمعدات اسنان واريد ان تزودوني بكل ما احتاج من تفصيل لتراكيب وعمل معات الاسنان وشكرا



أعتقد أن الاجابة على سؤالك صعبة نوعا ما لانك طلبت تفصيل لكل شئ.

نصيحتي لك هي:
أن تبدأ بقراءة المواضيع حول جهاز الاسنان وهي كثيرة جدا في المنتدى.

وعندما يصعب عليك جزء معين فلا تتردد بالسؤال وأنا واثق بانك ستجد الاجابة.

تحياتي..


----------



## eng_3YASH (20 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتي للجميع

وشكر خاص للمشرف على هدا الموضوع الرئع

وعندي سؤال 

وهو في الواقع سؤالين

الاول :- ماهي الأدوات التي يحتاجها المهندس المختص بأجهزة الاسنان( او فني الصيانه

التاني:-ماهي الادوات المستخدمه لصيانة الهاندبيس في حالة حدوت انغلاق

وشكرا


----------



## eng_3YASH (20 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتي للجميع

وشكر خاص للمشرف على هدا الموضوع الرئع

وعندي سؤال 

وهو في الواقع سؤالين

الاول :- ماهي الأدوات التي يحتاجها المهندس المختص بأجهزة الاسنان( او فني الصيانه

التاني:-ماهي الادوات المستخدمه لصيانة الهاندبيس في حالة حدوت انغلاق

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خيرا ونحن في انتظارك في كل جديد ومفيد والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

اخي الكريم عندي اسئلة بخصوص بعض معادت طب الاسنان:

1- هل يوجد نوع خاص من اجهزة التعقيم للادوات السنية مثل البخار او الكيمياء او غيرهم؟؟
2- ماذا يمكن ان يكون لدينا من ادوات واجهزة لفحص الاجهزة السنية؟؟

كن مع الله ليكون معنا،،،
والله خير الموفقين،،،


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ محمد بامن.

تحية طيبة .

بالنسبة لأجهزة التعقيم المستخدمة لأغراض طب الأسنان هي نفسها التي تستخدم الأجهزة الطبية كافة.

اما الشطر الثاني من سؤالك قد كتبته مسبقأ في باب اجهزة الأسنان سؤال وجواب .

واي اسئلة حول اجهزة الأسنان افضل طرحها هناك لنلم بها كافة الأسئلة وعدم تشتتها .

البغدادي


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم ايها المشرفون على الجهود الرائعة بحق


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*انسان محتاج*

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على تعاونكم معنا 
انا عايز معلومات عن كرسي الاسنان وبعض ال manualsعلى كرسي الاسنان ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم.

ابحث في صفحات القسم ستنال مطلبك .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## adel_h_m (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكر على المجهود


----------



## ابويمن (6 يناير 2007)

السلام وعليكم وكل عام والجميع بخير
انا فني من اليمن وعمل في صيانه الاجهزه الطبيه واحبها الى قلبي كرسي الاسنان هل ممكن تدلوني على مركز متخصص باجهزه ومعدات طب الاسنان استطيع ان اخذ به دوره ويعطي شهاده معتمده ساكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (7 يناير 2007)

جهاز ضغط الهوا او كما يسما الكمبرسور 
ماهو قيمة ضغط الهوا المفترض خروجه منه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يناير 2007)

الأخ ابو يمن .

تحية طيبة .

بما انك فني اجهزة طبية فلاتحتاج الى شهادة تحصيلك العلمي يكفي لمزاولة مهنتك .

اما الدورات ليس لي علم بها في اليمن .

انا تريثت في الأجابة على سؤالك كنت اظن ان احد الأعضاء من القطر اليمني يلبي طلبك .

وانصحك بأن تلم نظريأ وتقرأ المواضيع المتعلقة بكرسي الأسنان ثم تتقرب شيئأ فشيئأ للكرسي وتحتك

وتتبادل الحديث مع احد العاملين في هذا المجال . واسهل الطرق اذا هناك مركز تدريبي .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يناير 2007)

الأخ مصطفى .

ضغط الهواء الخارج من الضاغط يعتمد على مواصفات الات حفر الأسنان . 
والمرجحة 3.5 -4 بار من خلال منظم الضغط الموجود في الضاغط ثم هناك منظم لكل الة حفر تنظم فمثلأ 

2.2 بار Turbine
2.5 -3.5 بار Air Motor
3- 3.5 Air Scaler 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## ابويمن (15 يناير 2007)

اخي البغدادي 
تحيه طيبه
اشكرك على ردك واهتمامك وساعمل بنصيحتك


----------



## عماره (17 فبراير 2007)

*السعوديه*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماره (17 فبراير 2007)

عن اجهزة الاسنان


----------



## عماره (18 فبراير 2007)

*تنمتتم*

جزاك الله كت خير علي هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## ابو رهف عبد العزيز (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين شباب على المشاركات الفعاله ، ونسأل الله ان تعم الفائده على الجميع


----------



## ابو ايه (10 مارس 2007)

الاخ العزيز Prof_ الضغط الواجب خروجه من الكومبريسر هو 5 الى 6 بار


----------



## ياسين المدني (2 مايو 2007)

أرجو منكم إرسال مخطط لدارة مطبوعة حول الإحتفاظ بوضعيات معينة للكرسي السني إن وجد...................وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابو ايه (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## المسلم84 (17 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## غدات ليبيا (23 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور جدا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غدات ليبيا (23 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخي


----------



## yousef rambo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ممتاااااااااااااز


----------



## scorpion1988 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

كمية الضغط يجب ان يتراوح بين 5 -7


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

scorpion1988 قال:


> كمية الضغط يجب ان يتراوح بين 5 -7



هذا الضغط مبالغ به , لانه سوف يؤثر سلبيا على الخراطيم وربما تنفجر .:68:

وعليه يجب تنظيم ضغط الهواء الخارج من الضاغط بواسطة منظم الضغط وبتأشير ساعة بيان

الضغط 4بار فقط وبالتالي هناك منظمات كمية الهواء حسب دواعي الاستخدام .

البغدادي :20:


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... أشكركم جميعا ... وأشكر الأخ المشرف شكري محمد ... فالضغط كحد أعلى لكرسي الأسنان هو 4 بار.... فالهاند بيس( قبضة الحفر) تحتاج 2.5 بار... وقبضة الميكرو موتور تحتاج 3 بار إلى 3.5 ليس أكثر. وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكري عبد الرحمن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... أشكركم جميعا ... وأشكر الأخ المشرف شكري محمد ... فالضغط كحد أعلى لكرسي الأسنان هو 4 بار.... فالهاند بيس( قبضة الحفر) تحتاج 2.5 بار... وقبضة الميكرو موتور تحتاج 3 بار إلى 3.5 ليس أكثر. وشكرا



شكرا جزيلا على الاضافة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

ننتظر مساهمتك القادمة بأذنه تعالى .

تقبل احترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## مآثر العاني (25 نوفمبر 2008)

والله يااخي عاشت ايدك..اني حاليا ابحث عن معلومات شاملة عن جهاز الpex locatorاذا تكدر ترفدني باي معلومات ولو اني اخذت بعض الاشياء من المنتدى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت مأثر العاني .

تحية طيبة .

لقد اطلعتي على جميع الملفات الثلاثة لموضوع Apex Locater. ولقد راجعتها بنفسي فوجدت بأنها تكفي 

وتفي بالغرض لأجل المناقشة او للمحاضرة .

لذا ارجوا ان تذكري بالضبط ماذا تقصدين بالمعلومات الهندسية او ما الذي تجهلينه .

تقبلي تقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## blackhorse (3 يناير 2009)

شكر خاص لجميع من رد بردود للافادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bu3mmar (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوين المهندس دمشقي و المهندس شكري

بحكم اشرافكم على هذا القسم
هل التقيتم مع اخٍ عضو من البحرين؟
دمتم بود


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 مارس 2009)

تحية طيبة .

ويشرفنا عودتك بعد غياب ليس بالطويل .

اما بخصوص سؤالك هل ان هناك عضو في القسم من البحرين ؟

الجواب كلا . 

لكن اذا كان هناك زملاء واعضاء ينتسبون الى هذا القسم من دولة البحرين سيجيبون على تسائلك .

تقبل اجمل المنى والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## أشرف كنعان الجمل (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

م/ شكري 
انا اقوم الان على مشروع التخرج الخاص بي من الجامعة وهو عبارة عن وحدة اسنان متكاملة ولكن ليست لأطباء الاسنان، بل للطلبة الذين يدرسون في المرحلة الثالثة للأسنان وهو عباره عن كرسي اسنان بالأضافة إلى دمي (وهي هيكل للأنسان يحتوي على فك طبي).

اولاً : اتمنى ان تزودني بمعض المقتراحات على المشروع؟

ثانياً : هل ينفع استخدام high Speed Turbine على الفك الطبي التجريبي الخاص بالطلبة؟


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (14 مارس 2009)

يا اخوتى الاعزاء اريد التوجه بالشكر الجزيل للاخوة الدين يبدلون جهدهم من اجل النهوض بالثورة العلمية فى نفوس العرب عن طريق المشاركة بالمعلومات
انا مهندس اجهزة طبية من ليبيا واتمنى التعرف على اخوتى المهندسين
واريد ان اطلب منكم الحصول على طريقة تركيب كرسى الاسنان من حيث تتبيته على الارض وشبكة المياه والتصريف
وشاكرا حسن تعاونكم وفى اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## سامى محمود الصفتى (5 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طريقة تركيب كرسى الأسنان تحتاج أولا التعرف على وصلات الكرسى وهى الأجزاء الخاصه بالإمداد مثل وصلة الكهرباء فلابد من معرفة الفولت الذىيحتاجه ليعمل الكرسى حتى يمكن تجهيز الوصلة الارضية بناءعلى هذه المعلومات وكذا معرفة مقاس مخرج الماء والهواء والصرف لتجهيز الوصلات الخاصة بشبكة المياه والهواء والتصريف بمايتناسب مع وصلات الوحدة وكذا لابد من تحديد المسافه بين ماسورة الهواء والماء وماسورة الصرف لتسهيل عملية التثبيت تقبل تحياتى
مهندس / سامى الصفتى مصر


----------



## raafatfarag1 (8 أغسطس 2009)

*سؤال هام*

انا حاليا بجهز عياده هل وصلالت السباكه تختلف من و حده الاخري حيث انني لم احدد نوع الوحده حتي الان


----------



## raafatfarag1 (8 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو ارسال الرد علي البريد[email protected]مع الشكر


----------



## المسلم84 (9 أغسطس 2009)

raafatfarag1 قال:


> انا حاليا بجهز عياده هل وصلالت السباكه تختلف من و حده الاخري حيث انني لم احدد نوع الوحده حتي الان



أخي الكريم
يفضل أولا اختيار نوع الوحدة وبعدها تتصل بالوكيل وتتفقوا على السعر بعدها هم يخبروك بالتمديدات الازمة
وبشكل عام التمديدات الازمة لكل وحدة سنية تجدها في الرابط التالي:

هـــــنـــــا


----------



## jaber al atar (20 يناير 2010)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييين علي هذا المجهود الرائع:63:

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم  :30::30::30:  ​


----------



## mody20012001 (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم نحن جمعية خيرية ولدينا مشروع عيادة اسنان متنقلة ولغرض تجهيزها بالكامل نحتاج الى بيان بكل المستلزمات والاجهزة الطبية الخاصة بعيادة الاسنان ، وقد بحثت كثيرا ولم استطع التوصل الى معلومة مفيدة ، لو تكرمتم وساعدتمونا في هذه النقطة نكون لكم من الشاكرين

اخوكم ابو عبدالله
يمنع وضع وسائل الأتصال في المشاركات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2010)

mody20012001 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم نحن جمعية خيرية ولدينا مشروع عيادة اسنان متنقلة ولغرض تجهيزها بالكامل نحتاج الى بيان بكل المستلزمات والاجهزة الطبية الخاصة بعيادة الاسنان ، وقد بحثت كثيرا ولم استطع التوصل الى معلومة مفيدة ، لو تكرمتم وساعدتمونا في هذه النقطة نكون لكم من الشاكرين
> 
> ...



المشروع موجود بالتمام ابحث في مواضيعي .
مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## mazenfxdd (20 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saeraljnedi (4 أغسطس 2011)

لدي مشروع ربط 300 كرسي طبيب اسنان تعمل جميعا في وقت واحد مع بعضها ارجو اجابتي ولكم جزيل الشكر
حسابيا وبشكل نموذج تخطيطي وما هي اسس التصميم
شكرا لكم


----------

